# Hand Nibbler



## Annie Seymour

I need to know the translation name for this tool to Spanish http://img.qj.net/uploads/articles_module2/79477/tool_qjpreviewth.jpg in english is called Hand Nibbler, I have been looking for it but it was impossible, may someone help me please? Thanks!


----------



## spodulike

A nibbler is used for cutting sheet metal (or other sheet material or tiles). There are power-nibblers and hand-nibblers.

Sorry I don´t know the translation.


----------



## Marxelo

Quizás pueda ser una tijera cortachapas.


----------



## Annie Seymour

Thanks Marxelo and Spodulike, but is not what I am looking for ..


----------



## Mate

Annie Seymour said:


> I need to know the translation name for this tool http://img.qj.net/uploads/articles_module2/79477/tool_qjpreviewth.jpg in english is called Hand Nibbler, I have been looking for it but it was impossible, may someone help me please? Thanks!


¿Cuál es la función de esa herramienta, Annie? De la foto no soy capaz de deducirla.


----------



## spodulike

aquí tienes "nibbler" en varios idiomas

http://www.hitachi-koki.com/manual_...09&partsCode=C99009375&model=CN16&marketSeq=2

y otra vez http://www.csunitec.com/spanish/cornerdrills/portable_nibblers.html


----------



## SydLexia

Bosch make an electric nibbler that they call a 'punzonadora' which is not, let's say, a very precise name. You can also find a 'nibbling machine' translated as "recortadora de chapa de uña vibratoria".

I could only find "recortadora de chapa" for the hand version though...  

(nibblers for tiles are 'tenazas de corte' but they are a completely different animal)

syd


----------



## spodulike

SydLexia said:


> Bosch make an electric nibbler that they call a 'punzonadora' which is not, let's say, a very precise name. You can also find a 'nibbling machine' translated as "recortadora de chapa de uña vibratoria".
> 
> I could only find "recortadora de chapa" for the hand version though...
> 
> (nibblers for tiles are 'tenazas de corte' but they are a completely different animal)
> 
> syd


 
The Bosch one is in my link (above) but they also have the word roedora. If you read the online manula you will find that "roedora" is portuguese and "punzonadora" is Spanish. However I suspect that "roedora" is also used in Spanish because of the following ... http://www.csunitec.com/spanish/cornerdrills/portable_nibblers.html Also roedora is closer to the English word and seems to describe the function of the tool better.

Mi intento

Roedora manual o posiblemente Punzonadora manual (pero no me gusta la segunda porque, según Google, parece una herramienta diferente)


----------



## el_novato

Annie Seymour said:


> Thanks Marxelo and Spodulike, but is not why I am looking for ..



And what you are looking for is ...   Help to help you.




Mateamargo said:


> ¿Cuál es la función de esa herramienta, Annie? De la foto no soy capaz de deducirla.





> GO! MOD Nibbler 29524 Metal Cutting Tool
> Model: 29524 | Catalog #: 55010716
> $10.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GO! MOD Nibbler Metal Cutting Tool easily cuts costs and any light-gauge sheet metal, copper, aluminum or plastic medium. This tool is a cost-effective way to get a case mod completed. Drill a pilot hole and let the Nibbler do the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> * Eliminates the need for expensive hand tools typically needed to install a window kit
> * Easy to use; will cut almost any size or shape hole
> * Useful for many other projects, such as making square holes for fuse holders
> * Cuts through steel (up to 18 gauge), 1/16" aluminum, copper, plastic or other unhardened metals


----------



## SydLexia

spodulike said:


> ....<snip>.... However I suspect that "roedora" is also used in Spanish because of the following ... http://www.csunitec.com/spanish/cornerdrills/portable_nibblers.html Also roedora is closer to the English word and seems to describe the function of the tool better.
> 
> Mi intento
> 
> Roedora manual o posiblemente Punzonadora manual (pero no me gusta la segunda porque, según Google, parece una herramienta diferente)


I don't know why my googling wasn't finding 'roedora' yesterday.... probably spellig problms .

Anyway, I've found some and the answer seems to be that in Spanish they count as a type of 'shears' -  "cizalla roedora" 

Acesa in Spain make a hand nibbler and you can find a picture by searching for "cizalla roedora para chapa". I do wonder if the people who actually use them don't have another name for them though...

syd


----------



## FabiArgentina

Acá en Argentina le decimos "*perforadora de chapa*"... 
¿Sirve?
¡¡Acá hay un link que me apoya!!
http://cespedes-electronica.40.ylos.com/spa/item/1370491.html


----------



## Mate

FabiArgentina said:


> Acá en Argentina le decimos "*perforadora de chapa*"...
> ¿Sirve?
> ¡¡Acá hay un link que me apoya!!
> http://cespedes-electronica.40.ylos.com/spa/item/1370491.html


La página es de Valencia, España, así que allá también la llaman "perforadora de chapa".


----------



## FabiArgentina

Mateamargo said:


> La página es de Valencia, España, así que allá también la llaman "perforadora de chapa".


 

Me faltó aclarar que encontré la página después de haber preguntado si mi aporte servía. Por eso me había puesto contenta encontrar una foto y un encabezado que apoyaba la sugerencia... . 
En realidad no pensé que se podría prestar a confusión el hecho de no aclarar el origen del enlace, pero es bueno aclararlo: lo* busqué en Google y ni me fijé el origen... Mea culpa*


----------



## el_novato

Otra opción aparte de esperar en el foro sería que fuera a la ferretería o tienda para oficina mas cercana a su casa y preguntar directamente por el nombre que ocupen en su región geográfica..

Porque ...

Nombre --- nibbling tool  


España --- tijeras para chapa & perforadora para chapa

Argentina --- perforadora de chapa



Esta respuesta estuvo buena:  "pedila asi:
"mire quiero una herramienta, no se como se llama , pero es para cortar laminas de metal""




> Consultas similares
> 
> 
> He estado curioseando la nibbling tools esas (sigo sin descubrir como se llaman en castellano) y la verdad es parecen muy prácticas.
> 
> 
> Es para cortar laminas de metal, pero no se como se llama para pedirla en una ferreteria


----------



## Rodelu

No es una perforadora porque no hace agujeros sino que corta el metal tal como una hormiga corta una hoja, una media luna por mordida. La palabra es, tal como se dijo antes, *roedora para chapa.*


----------



## Annie Seymour

Thank you very much for the help guys was really useful!  is "Roedora de Chapa".


----------



## Llorona

Thanks Anne Seymour for your question and everybody else for your answers.
I used them too


----------



## JuliusCaesar

The exact Spanish word for metal sheet shears is "cizalla." A "hand nibbler" would be "cizalla de mano." I hope this settles the question once and for all. If you wish, look up the Spanish Academy Dictionary.


----------



## rodelu2

JuliusCaesar said:


> The exact Spanish word for metal sheet shears is "cizalla." A "hand nibbler" would be "cizalla de mano." I hope this settles the question once and for all. If you wish, look up the Spanish Academy Dictionary.


Post is about a nibbler, not a shears; so what's the exact Spanish word for "nibbler"?.


----------



## fesemo

Aqui en mi zona la llamamos mordedora de chapa.


----------



## SydLexia

fesemo said:


> Aqui en mi zona la llamamos mordedora de chapa.


Y tu zona es......

syd


----------



## fesemo

En el taller donde yo trabajaba le llamaban un sacabocados. La puedes ver en http://www.todoherramientas.es/catalog/herramientas-de-mano


----------



## fesemo

SydLexia said:


> Y tu zona es......
> 
> syd


 

Disculpa, en Andalucía. Jejeje... olvidé decir donde es mi zona


----------

